# Service Engine Oil!!!!



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

What does this warning mean?? just changed the oil 3 weeks ago and all of a sudden this came up. i have normal oil levels. what is the issue. a bad sensor maybe??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/service-reset-14224/


----------

